# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  Mr Mακεδονία 1996 (12 Μαϊου - Δ.Ε.Θ.)

## geoteo255

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90757

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την διάθεση του υλικου.
Ο Βασίλης Γρίβας είχε μια πολύ καλή χρονιά το 1996, είχε κερδίσει και στο Mr Hellas της ΠΕΣΔ το 1996. 
Βλεοπουμε και αθλητές στα πρώτα τους βήματα, οπως ο Πασχάλης Τσιρνιοβίτης,Χάρης Κοτσιβός, Περικλής Τσουρής κτλ.

υ.γ. Εχω την εντύπωση ότι μια σελίδα αφορά το MR Mακεδονία 1995, που νικητής ήταν ο Γεροθανάσης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ωραία αναφορά στο Μρ. Μακεδονία 1996 με γενικό νικητή τον Βασίλη Γρίβα στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία και τον Αλέξη Παπαγεωργίου στις κατηγορίες κιλών. 
Και όπως λέει και ο Polyneikos μια σελίδα είναι από το Μρ. Μακεδονία 1995

----------


## geoteo255

οκ ειχατε δικιο την εβγαλα την φωτο!!!!ευχαριστω!

----------


## Polyneikos

Bασίλης Γρίβας - Λεωνίδας Ρηγούτσος, αγωνίστηκαν στην κατηγορίας Επαγγελματιών στο Mr Μακεδονία 1996.

----------


## NASSER

Φανταστική φωτογραφία Κώστα. Η φόρμα και των δύο καταπληκτική. Και στις μέρες μας να αγωνίζονταν θα έπιαναν ψηλή καταταξη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mr Mακεδονία 1996 
Φωτογραφία που αντλήθηκε από το αρχείο του Περικλή Νετέλτσου

O Περικλής Νετέλτσος, με τον νικητής της κατηγορίας Open - Βest Pro, Βασίλη Γρίβα, ενώ διακρίνεται και ο νικητής της βαριάς κατηγορίας Εφήβων, Παναγιώτης Παπαγεωργίου!

----------

